# AHB Articles: Draught cleaning made easy



## geneabovill (5/1/13)

This is the discussion topic for article: Draught cleaning made easy


----------



## geneabovill (5/1/13)

This system doesn't replace proper cleaning of your taps. All this does is flush the taps with water or whatever you fill the sprayer with.

Have a read through other threads about disassembling and cleaning your taps. Also read the owners manual.


----------



## stux (6/1/13)

Alternative approach, with keg disconnect style connections. 

Benefits: no need for JG connectors and you can wash/rinse your disconnects at the same time

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=60605

I use mine to wash the kegerator lines, for cleaning kegs, and cleaning my miracle kegs cooling coils


----------



## QldKev (6/1/13)

Isn't it easier to just throw some pbw and hot water into a keg and use 10c worth of co2 to push it through the system? 

Step 1, add pbw and hot water to a keg, say a couple of litres per tap. 
Step 2, add co2 quick disconnect to keg for a sec or two, then remove.
Step 3. connect tap, and allow some pbw mix to flow, close of tap. 
Step 3b. repeat for other taps. 
Step 4. leave until next day, lines and taps full of pbw mix
Step 5. next day, open tap and drain remaining pwb solution, swapping between all taps. 
Step 6. Refill keg with clean hot water and run through all taps
Step 7. pour beer and enjoy


----------



## geneabovill (6/1/13)

Nice. I'm glad there are improvements to be made. I had thought about the connections on the other system ... But I have JG fittings.


----------



## geneabovill (6/1/13)

QldKev said:


> Isn't it easier to just throw some pbw and hot water into a keg and use 10c worth of co2 to push it through the system?
> 
> Step 1, add pbw and hot water to a keg, say a couple of litres per tap.
> Step 2, add co2 quick disconnect to keg for a sec or two, then remove.
> ...



This assumes there is a spare keg. But, yes, that's what I did before. Now my kegs stay full of beer, not PBW.


----------



## QldKev (6/1/13)

geneabovill said:


> This assumes there is a spare keg. But, yes, that's what I did before. Now my kegs stay full of beer, not PBW.




It's only for 1 night, 
But this also cleans the keg :lol: 

Sorry, I should let it get to the topic of your method.


----------

